# wins proxy and ip routing not enabled



## Blittzin (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi, and thanks to anyone kind enough to help me. I hope this is the right forum. I have repaired tcp/ip stack and winsock by command prompt. When I check my ipconfig /all there are alot of things not enabled and default gateway with no address etc... I checked my advanced setting and dhcp auto obtain is enabled. When I try to release and renew ipconfig the addresses are missing and when I renew, it's completely missing. Here is a screenshot of my ipconfig /all. I've tried everything to fix this but I'm not as knowledgeable as an it pro at this. Thanks again. 
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD FX(tm)-4100 Quad-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 21 Model 1 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8189 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 57138 MB, Free - 30554 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., GA-990FXA-UD5
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Disabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Uninstall Norton and run Symantec's Norton Removal Tool.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Blittzin (Nov 20, 2011)

How did you know I have norton? Do I re-install the norton before or after I enter the command lines? I meant to ask about the other things that don't seem right. Will this fix the connection-specific dns suffix, and primary-specifis dns suffix or lack thereof? Thanks again for taking time to help me.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Didn't you know that we mods can see everything on your computers?  Actually, the last line of output from the TechGuy Utility in your initial post says "Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Disabled." 

In order, you uninstall Norton, run the Removal Tool, do the stack repairs and test to see if you now have a good IP configuration and have Internet access. Then you may reinstall Norton.

With respect to the DNS suffix stuff, some routers assign something, some don't, and some give you the option of specifying what you want there. And for most of us it's only (mostly useless) information; has no impact on whether networking is good or broken.


----------



## Blittzin (Nov 20, 2011)

Lmao big brother. Thanks again for the help and information. I can't get the removal tool download to run. I click the download button and it says internet explorer can't display this page. I even logged in to my norton account and tried the download there. This is really weird. I've used the tool before and this has never happened. I'm wired but the motorola modem is the surfboard 6580 I have the wireless turned off but I think it still functions partially as a router. I get no help or line support from the cable isp. I'm actually going to replace the realtek nic with an intel nic. Thanks again for insight into my problem, it kind of worried me that there were protocol missing. The removal tool refusing to download is almost suspicious. It's like something is specifically blocking me from downloading it. You guys never fail to help me thanks to everyone who has helped me in the past. Peace always....


----------



## Blittzin (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi again. I opened the command prompt and ran as admin but I get an error message, when I enter the comman lines to reset ipv 4 and 6. I included a screen of the message. Do you know why it won't reset? In my very limited knowledge, all I can think is some game tweaks might have instructed me to alter the registry but I'm not sure. I disabled nagle's algorithim but I think thats the only thing I did in the registry. Thanks again for helping me.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not unusual to see that for IPv6, but I don't recall seeing it for IPv4. I also don't know what causes it, or whether it's anything to worry about.

This is marked "Solved." Is it? If not, what is the current situation?


----------



## Blittzin (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for taking time to help me again. I'm sorry It never occured to me to push enter anyway. And it said restart the same as if i had done a winsock reset or tcp/ip. I apologize but I thought it wouldn't work since it said no user specified. I knew it would work so I marked it solved, and then before I could hit enter that messge popped up, so I didn't hit enter. This time I did and it says reset the computer. I looked for a rep+ also for your helping me but I don't see one. I think this forum is the best, top shelf, and you guys always help us out. Triple6 is another mod who helps me out selflessly and I really appreciate it. Peace to you and yours always........


----------

